# Dueber Hampden



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hello everyone 

Im having a bit of trouble with this Dueber Hampden pocket watch.

I can't find out if this is gold filled or proper 14k Gold.

My search on the net has come up with mixed results.

One crowd is saying solid gold and the other is sayong gold filled.

And to be quite honest I jus don't know!!!

I was hoping one of you watch specialists out there could shed some light on this matter.

Your opinion would be much appreciated.

Thanks

Robert










Image not available


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2012)

proper gold me thinks, lucky you


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Sound mate,

Im hoping it is


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Turns out this is gold filled!!! sikened 

haha oh well u win some and u lose some


----------



## jkb89 (Jan 6, 2012)

remb1000 said:


> Turns out this is gold filled!!! sikened
> 
> haha oh well u win some and u lose some


Who told you that?


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

a fella from the Nawcc in the American watch section.

I think he may be right though,

Their is the anchor stamp with like a scribble going through it higher up on the case.

I spent hours last night scrolling through data,

And im afraid it may very well be just rolled gold.

Wasnt their big controversy back in the day with Dueber Hampden and the way they confusingly marked their cases?

Il put up the rest of the pics of it so you can have a better look.










If you look carefully, you can make out this stamp marked on the case.

(Top left hand side)










Even in this picture it looks worn, we all know solid gold does not tarnish.

so it may be a good indication that this watch is filled.


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

http://barrygoldberg.net/watchguide/gold.htm


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

I found this link on the net to an auction with a very similar watch to mine.

I find it rather interesting.

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/8690174

If you look carefuly and read through it also says the watch they are advertising is/has

Anchor mark with scribble/snake through it.

14k

Special

Even serial numbers are similar.

Pretty much the same to mine,

so this gives me some hope that mine is gold and not gold filled.

I know I may seem like a wingie git going on.

Which I am , haha 

The reason im a bit frantic is I paid for this and is enroute from eastern Europe.

And if it turns out to be filled.

Well lets just say I pretty much wasted a good few quid.

My own fault realy, should of been doing a lot lot more research before I ordered this. 

Thanks fellas


----------



## zoki (Jan 9, 2012)

all possible but gold would never wear out

even the color on your back fits brass and gold much better

i would say it is worn through gold plated


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

yeah looks lyk it mate, ders a pure waste of money anyway!!!


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Think your looking at a Gold filled case my friend................with an upright anchor with a chain wrapped around it.

The solid gold ones have the anchor at an angle leaning over and is stamped into the case like a hallmark and the anchor itself is raised up standing proud.

On the plus side the dial and hands look very nice :yes: a close up of the dial and movement would be nice, should be able to date it and give you the model number, it's still worth some money so all is not lost...........

If you like American watches, which are of excellent mechanical quality, then get a few books on them and do some research so your next purchase is an informed one


----------



## remb1000 (Jan 17, 2012)

Cheers for the advice lads.

I will be doing more research before I purchase again.

A lot more! Haha

Most of the movement is missing so I doubt you would be interested in looking at that.

I got it for handy money and was more interested in the case to be honest.

If it was gold I could of done somthing nice with it or just sold it on for scrap.

Anyhow you live and learn.

Thanks again


----------

